#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Newly established IITs

## vrishtisingh

Can anyone provide the name of newly established IITs like
IIT Bhubneshvar etc etc
I wish to know how much minimum GATE percentile is required in these new IITs to take admission in M.Tech. CSE and integrated P.H.D. in same discipline??
Can you please reply?
Waiting for your replies...





  Similar Threads: uploading books soon on mech engg newly New iits vs old nits Fee structure for IITs 2012

----------

